# Cotton/Poly Blends



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Eagle recently said "If it's not wrinkled, then it's not cotton poplin!" 
I like linen, etc.. but am wondering what your thoughts are on those poplin belnds of 60/40, vs 100% cotton. I am talking about the sort of poplin and poplin blend suit you find at Oconnells, pincord jackets from Press, that sort of thing. Can you really notice the poly in the mix? Are they a bit hotter but worth it in the long run (more durable)? I assume they wrinkle less than the 100% version, but still wrinkle plenty after a day's wear...
What are your preferences??? Hope everyone is staying cool...:icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I can't speak to poly blends as I haven't bought any since starting to care about clothing. While I understand their merits to the practical consumer, I also accept that I'm not him! 

It's not just about the way that the garment wears day to day, but over time as well. The wear I put into an all cotton/wool/linen garment, to me, is more desirable than the way that blended fabrics wear. I see plenty when I go through the racks at the thrift store and they just don't feel right. To the extent that I can I try and only buy clothes that I can keep to the bitter end (or the impending fatness), and I like to think that they'll bruise elegantly.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have an all-cotton poplin suit from O'Connell's and a high-end cotton-poly blend, the maker's name I can't recall, that I thrifted. No real difference in terms of staying cool. Big difference in terms of wrinkles. The O'Connells has, by far, the better cut. You might want to check An Affordable Wardrobe, where the blend poplin was recently reviewed with favorable impression.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Trip English said:


> While I understand their merits to the practical consumer, I also accept that I'm not him!


Are you "The impractical consumer?"


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I enjoy wearing my single pair of Bills poplins that are a (mostly cotton) blend. They wear extremely well in the summer. OTOH, the single pair of J PRess poplins I have have that terrible noise associated with poplin (due to their >60% polyester content). They wear hot but they look amazing all day. 

I'd rather wear full cotton (or full linen) than a blend anyday. As Trip mentions frequently, embrace the wrinkles and let go of the worries.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I have a 15-20 year old all cotton Corbin and a new BB poplin blend. The blend has a somewhat "plastic" feel to it, and while there are wrinkles at the end of the day, they are minimal. I notice no difference in "hotness".


----------



## 12345Michael54321 (Mar 6, 2008)

I wore a cotton/poly poplin suit (a tan one, from JAB) to a bat mitzvah, day before yesterday. Both to religious services in the morning, then on to the lunch, which followed.

Admittedly, I didn't spend too much time outdoors, but it was a fairly warm day and I felt reasonably comfortable. The suit didn't wrinkle objectionably. It looked nice, fit well, didn't feel like plastic, didn't smell like chemicals, etc.

Normally, I prefer to avoid poly blend suits. But these inexpensive poplin blend summer suits earn an occasional exception from me.

I would add that I wore tassel loafers (my burgundy Allen Edmonds Graysons) with the suit. Presumably, many of the folks who'd take me to task for wearing a poly blend, would get side-tracked lecturing me on how it's wrong to wear loafers with a suit. And my shirt was an OCBD, thus violating the "no button down collars with suits" rule, too.

Yup, I was quite the fashion rebel on Saturday, let me tell you.  (Actually, I believe I looked fine. And I expect I'll dress in basically similar fashion for at least a couple of other daytime occasions this summer.)
-- 
Michael


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

When I get home later, I'll have to see whether my OC pincord suit contains the ladies Polly and Esther. I had assumed not. 

But anyway I actually like the look of wrinkling in my OCBDs and cotton jackets/suits. 

I have a vintage 346 blazer in a wool/poly blend; it is perfect in every way (great fit, three patch pockets) except that I wish it were all wool.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I confess that I am anal about wrinkles, and I like a cotton/poly blend for some things. In fact, I have to pick up a cotton/poly poplin from Press in a few days!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I have found that, over time, the blends develop a slight fuzziness that I don't like, but I haven't bought one in a while, the fabric may have been improved.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

12345Michael54321 said:


> I wore a cotton/poly poplin suit ... And my shirt was an OCBD, thus violating the "no button down collars with suits" rule, too.
> 
> --
> Michael


I also wear button downs, OC and pinpoint, with my poplin suits, a BB all cotton nail-head, seersuckers , and linens as I find the formality level of the button down appropriate with them. I follow a no button down with wool suit rule. Anyone else?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

That's a rule?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

40% is a lot of poly. I expect the jacket would wear warm.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

12345Michael54321 said:


> Normally, I prefer to avoid poly blend suits. But these inexpensive poplin blend summer suits earn an occasional exception from me.


This is where I was heading...


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> ....perfect in every way... except that I wish it were all wool.


This is what I wish to avoid- a regret!


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> I have found that, over time, the blends develop a slight fuzziness...


Hmmm... thanks Rambler!


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

The Rambler said:


> That's a rule?


Not for a trad look that pairs an OCDB with an undarted 3 roll 2 jacket. My language was not precise and I should said that "other than a trad look that pairs an OCBD with an undarted 3 roll 2 jacket there is a general rule that button downs are not worn with suits that I do not follow to the extent of wearing button downs with cotton suits."


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

dorji said:


> Eagle recently said "If it's not wrinkled, then it's not cotton poplin!"
> I like linen, etc.. but am wondering what your thoughts are on those poplin belnds of 60/40, vs 100% cotton. I am talking about the sort of poplin and poplin blend suit you find at Oconnells, pincord jackets from Press, that sort of thing. Can you really notice the poly in the mix? Are they a bit hotter but worth it in the long run (more durable)? I assume they wrinkle less than the 100% version, but still wrinkle plenty after a day's wear...
> What are your preferences??? Hope everyone is staying cool...:icon_smile:


High quality cotton/poly can be good fabric. But it's hard to find. I have both BB and Burberry trench coats in a blend and they're tough as iron. Most thinner fabric tends not to be. Cotton/poly tends to be cooler and breath better than all cotton, cotton PR not withstanding. If you smoke, you will get little holes in thin cotton/poly. Cotton/poly PJ's are wonderfully soft and breathable and are my favorite. I like cotton/poly summer suits too, just realize they won't last forever. But neither will their all cotton brethren.

I must add that I think cotton/poly shirts are a waste though. They tend not to stand up well or look as good as all cotton shirts.


----------



## Cavebear58 (Jan 31, 2010)

arkirshner said:


> Not for a trad look that pairs an OCDB with an undarted 3 roll 2 jacket. My language was not precise and I should said that "other than a trad look that pairs an OCBD with an undarted 3 roll 2 jacket there is a general rule that button downs are not worn with suits that I do not follow to the extent of wearing button downs with cotton suits."


Interesting... And if the suit is worn without a tie? Does the 'rule' about never wearing a non-button-down without a tie still apply?

Cheers
Graham


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

Cavebear58 said:


> ...if the suit is worn without a tie? Does the 'rule' about never wearing a non-button-down without a tie still apply?


At the risk of being yet again slapped down by Jovan and others, I ask you not even to think of wearing a suit without a tie!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A cotton/poly blend might just be the way to go for a travel suit or jacket, simply to offset the impact of having to fold oneself into one of those airline seats for hours at a time. However, for most other occasions, I prefer all cotton or linen for summer suits and all wool for the Fall/Winter/Spring months of the year. It may just be my imagination but, IMHO, all cotton just wears cooler and more comfortably!


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

I agree that cotton poplin feels a lot nicer than the blends, and feels a little cooler than the blends. I have several 100% cotton poplins from BB, Press and 1 CT. Of course, you typically look as if you slept in your suit by the end of the day.

As to the blends, I have 2 of them. The BB blend has the nicer hand to the fabric, BUT in spite of being a blend, it does not hold up appreciably better than the 100% cotton poplins. Also, BB sells their blend poplin in a 3/2 sack (which i have). I also have 1 JAB poplin. It feels ok, but nearly as nice as the 100% cotton poplins. It is a little hotter feeling when wearing it, and the shoulders are not the greatest on JAB suits in general. It does, however, remain less wrinkled looking at the end of the day.

My general rule with the 100% cotton poplins is: wear once; steam them; wear a second time; take to cleaners. The CT poplin I bought a couple of years ago actually remains the least wrinkled of my 100% cotton polins.



dorji said:


> Eagle recently said "If it's not wrinkled, then it's not cotton poplin!"
> I like linen, etc.. but am wondering what your thoughts are on those poplin belnds of 60/40, vs 100% cotton. I am talking about the sort of poplin and poplin blend suit you find at Oconnells, pincord jackets from Press, that sort of thing. Can you really notice the poly in the mix? Are they a bit hotter but worth it in the long run (more durable)? I assume they wrinkle less than the 100% version, but still wrinkle plenty after a day's wear...
> What are your preferences??? Hope everyone is staying cool...:icon_smile:


----------



## Luckycharmboi2 (May 30, 2009)

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> I also have 1 JAB poplin. It feels ok, but nearly as nice as the 100% cotton poplins.]
> 
> This should be: NOT AS NICE as the 100% poplins. Sorry.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Cavebear58 said:


> Interesting... And if the suit is worn without a tie? Does the 'rule' about never wearing a non-button-down without a tie still apply?
> 
> Cheers
> Graham


The rule that ties must be worn with suits is trumped only by the alls fair in love and war rule which allows suits sans tie while out clubbing (or otherwise trying to impress women who like the look.


----------



## csheehan (Feb 27, 2004)

I once did a scan through the New Yorker DVDs of the 50's looking for the first ads for poplin suits (BB, Press and Chip if I remember correctly). Most pre-1955 summer suits were Shantung silk, Palm Beach suits (light wool blends I think) and seersucker. After about 1955, poplin suits appeared and they were always advertised as cotton/Dacron blends, Dacron being the Dupont trade name for polyester. I have blends from O'Connells and Haspel, and one LE 100% cotton. The cotton poplin seems to be like a light weight chino. It wrinkles easily and sags with wearing. The blends are no hotter, seem crisper and don't wrinkle as much. Poplin is the one fabric that I want to be a blend, but no more that 50% polyester.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Wore a cotton/poly seersucker from JAB in 1982. (JAB was still JAB and making decent suits in Baltimore.) I found cotton/poly seersucker a revelation. I've never found regular seersucker very cool as the crinkles trap air, and anything that traps air will be warm. The cotton/poly crinkled less and breathed much better than all cotton seersucker, and it shed wrinkles almost instantly. Too bad it's now almost improssible to find.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The old Brooks wash and wear poplin suits are very comfortable in the summer. Easy to take care of, too, I've even washed them in the machine, with no ill effects.


----------

